
Sir Roger Moore has died - neverminder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40018422
======
sonofgod
A friend claims to have fictitiously added the fact that he went to Durham
University to Wikipedia approximately a decade ago; and that other sources
have used Wikipedia as a source of that information.

And now we'll never know for certain.

------
dpflan
A statement from his family via Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/sirrogermoore/status/867005447018086400](https://twitter.com/sirrogermoore/status/867005447018086400)

